# Removal of Latera Implant billing



## Stacey Walden (Oct 5, 2018)

Our physician placed a Latera implant in October 2016 and the implant did not absorb appropriately. Patient is considering retrieval at this time.  

We are not certain as to which CPT to use for the removal but are leaning towards 10121 (Incision and removal of foreign body, subcutaneous tissue, complicated).  Also curious as to if we can bill (2) units since this code cannot be billed bilaterally. 

Does anyone have any experience with billing this procedure?  

Thank you!


----------

